# Rear End Help Identification needed????



## FireFox3434 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi Need help with I'd my rear axle codes.


1. Axle Tube Stamped Code.

GAC 035 02 (on front facing side of passenger axle tube)

2. Center Section Cast Codes.

GM 63 (Lower passenger corner pinion side)

3.
3969277NF (Lower driver corner on Pinion side)

4. CN4 (Lower driver side corner at inspection cover side)

5. 

A271 (Lower passenger side corner of Inspection cover side.

Also 1234567890 cast 

Thanks for any help.

Tom


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## FireFox3434 (Jan 3, 2014)

:biggrinjester:Rear end has a swaybar.


----------

